# 2013 a newish start a year on after seperation



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

Been seperated 13 months now and thought id try and be positive on here for once lol. EX Wife has moved back to city a month ago which is 4 hours drive away. Im in the country.

Quicky we seperated at a young age of 28 after only 18 months marriage. Main reason being, no sex, couldnt get along, couldnt communicate, she always wanted to go nightclubbing, her depression, her laziness around house and her watching to much tv and facebook sadly. Basically straight away after getting married after being together 4 years it went to crap. We have a beautifull 4 year old daughter.

I met someone 3 months ago who happenes to be a daughter of a guy in my town. She lives on ehour away and is 27, She has a 7 year old son who is cool. She has been seperated for 6 years but never married. I started it off being a bit of a fling but it has now become a bit more. I have set boundries eg. no sleepover if daughter is over, daughter comes first.

Its just amazing how at this early stage she gives me so much more than my ex wife did in that 18 months marriage.

She is kind, we talk, we have sex everytime we see eachother, she helps me out with shopping if im busy, we can have a beer together, we do outdoor activities together

I know its early and i want to take things very very slow although she wants to start coming to birthdays/parties and functions with me already which i think we should wait a tad longer.

Its just amazing how your eyes open even more when you see someone for the first time after marriage, ex wife and i still get along ok but already see she wasnt wife material.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats great news.... If you feel the need to take it slow with her about the birthdays/ Parties then I think you should just explain your feelings to her....

Nice to read a story like this


----------

